# ManetteTV : piloter un décodeur Orange depuis l'iPhone



## gizmhail (13 Mars 2013)

Salut,

Je suis développeur chez Orange, et avec un collègue, nous venons de sortir une application qui permet de piloter un décodeur Orange depuis l'iPhone.
ManetteTV sur l'appstore

L'appli permet :
- d'émuler les boutons de base de la télécommande ;
- de zapper en un clic parmi une liste de chaînes (filtrable par genre et nom des émissions en cours, numéro de chaîne, etc)
- et de se "transformer" en gamepad 

Pour ce dernier point, le but est de pouvoir utiliser l'application de manière agréable en tant que ManetteTV pour les jeux (streamés, natif, ...) qui acceptent d'être piloté par la télécommande.

Point de vue compatibilité, l'appli marche avec les derniers décodeurs ADSL, donc :
- Livebox Play (boitier noir, qui vient de sortir)
- nouvelle TV d'Orange : boitier blanc au coin coupé, SI vous avez eu la mise à jour nouvelle TV d'Orange

J'ai préparé une petite vidéo pour que l'on puisse voir ce que cela donne : 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IVq6qXP_zw&feature=youtu.be
(à noter que les bulles d'explication sont faite via des annotations Youtube...donc malheureusement, elles ne se voient pas sur Youtube iOS pour le moment -_-)

Si vous avez des questions ou des suggestions, n'hésitez pas


----------



## nikomimi (15 Avril 2013)

Salut,

Ton appli à l'air très intéressante et vu les notes sur l'app store elle à l'air de tenir ses promesses, donc je le téléchargerais.

Par contre il y à un truc qui m'a interpeller, je vois pas de bouton "power". Sa veut dire qu'il faut quand même se servir de la télécommande pour allumer/éteindre le décodeur ou c'est que j'ai de mauvais yeux ?

Si je n'ai pas de problème de vue c'est que c'est techniquement pas faisable ou juste une MAJ à faire ?


----------



## gizmhail (16 Avril 2013)

nikomimi a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Par contre il y à un truc qui m'a interpeller, je vois pas de bouton "power". Sa veut dire qu'il faut quand même se servir de la télécommande pour allumer/éteindre le décodeur ou c'est que j'ai de mauvais yeux ?



Le bouton est bien présent en fait   (mais pas d'inquiétude, bieeeeeeen d'autres ne l'on pas vu : je réfléchis à en changer le dessin pour que ce soit plus clair ;p)

En bas à gauche de la flèche, dans le premier onglet où il y a tous les boutons, il y a un bouton "..." (3 petits points) : cela ouvre un panneau affichant les boutons moins souvent utilisés....dont le bouton "power" (un cercle, avec un trait en haut : c'est l'icône "habituelle" pour ce genre de fonction...mais c'est vrai que ce n'est pas explicite !)

A noter que sur iPhone 5, l'écran étant plus grand, le bouton "..." n'existe pas et tout est sur la même page.
Dans une prochaine version, je vais surement le remplacer par quelque chose qui fait comprendre ce qu'il y a dans le panneau (des petites icones play, power, ....)

Désolé du désagrément.


----------



## nikomimi (18 Avril 2013)

Oui j'ai télécharger l'appli et j'ai bien vu ce bouton. Sa va j'ai pas trop galérer à le trouver mais je pense que sa serait bien si tu lui trouver une petite place sur l'interface principal.

Sinon rien à redire j'men suis servis quelques minutes et sa marche très bien. 
Bravo pour cette appli bien faite.


----------



## gizmhail (19 Avril 2013)

nikomimi a dit:


> Oui j'ai télécharger l'appli et j'ai bien vu ce bouton. Sa va j'ai pas trop galérer à le trouver mais je pense que sa serait bien si tu lui trouver une petite place sur l'interface principal.
> 
> Sinon rien à redire j'men suis servis quelques minutes et sa marche très bien.
> Bravo pour cette appli bien faite.



Content que l'appli vous plaise 

Pour le bouton power, on hésite très souvent à le bouger de place nous aussi, c'est un sujet polémique que le placement des boutons, c'est très "sentimental" presque  
Ça évoluera surement petit à petit au fur et à mesure des retours, j'espère que ça continuera à vous plaire alors ! (ne pas hésiter à le dire sinon  )

L'iPhone 5 est bien pratique pour ça, il évite davoir à choisir car tout est sur l'écran !


----------



## zewolf92 (29 Avril 2013)

Très chouette application qui m'a bien aidé lors des débuts buggés du décodeur tv play..
Une extension iPad est-elle prévue? (elle serait bienvenue!)


----------

